# Admin challenge - CCCP



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ok, this is what i have atm to do. a unit of ogryns, mostly assembled and in need of paint.

heres some photos you might have seen already, but theres no harm in a reminder! - this is the painted one. the photos dont show much of the shading though, especially on the fatigues and skin.


















the half painted bone 'ead -










and the other 3 new models, iv now got the whole squad assembled.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice, and good luck with the challenge.


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Indeed, I like the red/grey scheme as well, I imaine that would result in a very striking army, best of luck and keep us all posted .

Oh, and out of curiousity, how easy would it be to remove the heads from those models without damaging the other parts, i've been thinking of getting a couple of them to paint up, but the heads are the one part I really dislike about the model as a whole...


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

really impressed with the painting! thumbs up


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know... but for some reason the first orgryn makes me think it's a female one, probably because of the folds in its tank top.^_^


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree C, the pics don't show the shading all that well. If you hadn't mentioned it I would have pointed it out. Looking good so far but maybe take the pics in front of a white piece of paper in order to focus the camera on just the model. Might help a bit.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

quick update - orgyns all primed and ready for a coat or two.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

is the firts pic a female ogryn in PINK! clothing? because it looks like it :shok:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

no mate, its a male orgyn in red. its more the lighting/camera than the colours.

also, i finished a basilisk tonight. pics a bit later!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Nice work looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Definitely looking forward to more.


----------

